# weiß jemand wie mldonkey funktioniert? [solved]

## hakker82

Ich habe mldonkey laufen

im webbrowser bin auf localhost:4080

aber ich habe keine server, wo bekomme ich die her

ohne server kann ich mich auch nicht verbinden

ed2k://...

ed2k://...

oder kann ich .met files verwenden ?

Thx   :Laughing: Last edited by hakker82 on Wed Nov 10, 2004 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BleXXon

Du kannst keine server.met files verwenden, servers.ini wird genutzt und liegt unter $HOME/.mldonkey

Hier kann ich leider keine Dateien anhängen, sonst würd ich dir meine Datei geben

Michael

----------

## hakker82

kopier sie doch in die Zwischenablage und von dort in das Forum

----------

## boris64

keine server? die serverliste wird doch immer automagisch geupdatet

bzw. herutergeladen, da braucht man keine serverdateien (wie *.met etc).

----------

## BleXXon

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> kopier sie doch in die Zwischenablage und von dort in das Forum

 

naja 500kb is die groß...

is eigentlich doch einfach, add dir paar server, der holt sich dann ja neue von denen...

----------

## hakker82

aber wie?

ich starte aus der Konsole mldonkey

dann kommt:

SAVING SHARED FILES AND SOURCES on localtime: 10/11, 11:59:29

SAVED

Network.save_complex_options not implemented by BitTorrent

Options correctly saved

Core started on localtime: 10/11, 11:59:29

Disabling output to console, to enable: stdout true

----------

## hakker82

was muss ich tun um in mldonkey reinzukommen

wie macht man stdout true

habe leider keine servers.ini über google gefunden

----------

## psyqil

Auf localhost:8080 warst Du doch schon, es reicht doch ein einziger Server für den Anfang, trag' den doch eben von Hand ein...

----------

## boris64

falls du immer noch server suchst, hier findet man welche

http://mldonkey.berlios.de/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=6

 *Quote:*   

> aber wie? 
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

also bei sancho gibts z.b. einfach eine option, wo man server per *.met importieren kann.

ob die webgui das kann, weiss ich nicht.

[edit]

trotzdem werden die server normalerweise automatisch aktualisiert *kreisch*

[/edit]

----------

## hakker82

habe jetzt die serverliste über den webbrowser, bekomme aber keine Verbindungen

----------

## hakker82

ok, habe verbindung zu drei servern, schon mal was

kann aber nichts aden, nichts startet

mein id ist anscheinend lo, wie kann ich das beeinflussen

----------

## boris64

wegen lowid usw. guck am besten mal auf der mldonkeyseite, 

da gibts ganze howtos&foren zu diesen edonkey-themen.

übrigens empfehle ich, mldonkey in /etc/conf.d/mldonkey zu konfigurieren

und dann via '/etc/init.d/mldonkey start' als dienst zu starten.

'mlnet' manuell in einer konsole starten ist doch firlefanz.

----------

## hakker82

da steht man soll den port auf 4662 oder 4666 ändern aber wie macht man das 

im browser funkt es mal nicht und in der konsole kann man garnichts machen

?stdout true?

----------

## hakker82

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich an eine high-id rankomme

was muss ich tun, anscheinend benutze ich den port 4662 (standard)

das scheint schon mal richtig zu sein

aber wie geht man dann vor

wie kann ich mit dem mldonkey client in der konsole arbeiten

dort kann man nichts eingeben und es wird auch nichts ausgegeben

was soll das mit stdout true, wo gebe ich das ein?

???????   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## toskala

lieber hakker82,

alle deine fragen und probleme sind zu hauf in den ganzen mldonkey foren dokumentiert. deine high-id probleme liegen mit grösster wahrscheinlichkeit am routing, wenn du ein nat verwendest.

und deine ed2k link sachen, die lassen sich mit dem entsprechenden mozilla plugin lösen, google mal danach, da findest du sicherlich was.

----------

## hakker82

ich lese seit einer 1/4 Stunde faqs usw., finde aber nichts brauchbares

da steht z.B. man soll irgendwelche ports freischalten

wie geht da, wo geht das

----------

## hakker82

außerdem soll man durch die Eingabe von "id" seine id ausgegeben bekommen

aber, es kann mir ja niemand sagen, wie man das stdout true anwendet, um id einzugeben

----------

## hakker82

habe mir gerade die /etc/conf.d/mldonkey angesehen

ich gehe man davon aus, dass man überall seiner usernamen einrtragen soll?

was ist mit dem user p2p und der Gruppe p2p

unten ist noch was von Passwort geschütztem zugriff?

soll ich das einschalten?

welche werte soll man eingeben?

----------

## toskala

porr! du liest seit einer viertel stunde faqs, ich bin beeindruckt...

... wenn ich google anwerfe und nach "mldonkey+nat" suche ist es der erste treffer der mir sagt warum das so ist.

du brauchst portforwarding, das steht da beschrieben auf den foren von mldonkey und im mldonkey-wiki.

----------

## chrib

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> ich lese seit einer 1/4 Stunde faqs usw., finde aber nichts brauchbares
> 
> da steht z.B. man soll irgendwelche ports freischalten
> 
> wie geht da, wo geht das

 

Wow, schon 15 Minuten am FAQs lesen und jetzt schon am jammern.  :Smile: 

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn Du nicht weisst wie Du an Deinem System die benötigten Einstellungen vornimmst, dann solltest Du Dich vielleicht mal grundlegend über Netzwerkfunktionalitäten informieren. Aber vielleicht ist es auch besser so das Du es nicht hinbekommst, gibt schon genügend unsichere Rechner im Netz.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## hakker82

was ist nat?

auf der seite hats ein gentoo bootscript

ich probier das mal aus 

kein Ahnung, was das macht

würdest du meine Fragen einfach beantworten, hättest du Ruhe

----------

## psyqil

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> ich lese seit einer 1/4 Stunde faqs usw.

 Und Du postest seit anderthalb Stunden, irgendwie stimmt das Verhältnis da doch nicht...

Wo kommt Dein Netz denn überhaupt her?

/etc/init.d/mldonkey start fährt mldonkey unter dem Benutzer p2p hoch, mit den Werten aus /etc/conf.d, das ist sehr praktisch. Und im Webinterface kannst Du Befehle eingeben, da ist extra 'ne ganze Zeile dafür!

Sonst haben meine Vorposter vollkommen recht...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hakker82

von einem hab ich eine 11685658 als id

das scheint eine low id zu sein

das script von der einen seite hab ich jetzt laufen, macht irgendwas mit den iptables

von den anderen kommt nichts

scheint also nicht funktioniert zu haben

----------

## hakker82

das scheint ja ins Auge gegangen zu sein

hat man kein iptables

braucht man auch das startscript nicht

bringt rein garnichts

----------

## hakker82

Entschuldigung   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by hakker82 on Wed Nov 10, 2004 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

linux ohne iptables?

das ist ja wie windows ohne mouse   :Twisted Evil: 

[EDIT]

hey, aufgeben gildet nicht.

[/EDIT]

----------

## toskala

sachmal, kannst du mir mal erklären was deine agro-manie hier grade soll?

du postest hier in einer feuerfrequenz die nimmer feierlich ist, weigerst dich mit den grundlagen deines systems vertraut zu werden und dann kommt auch noch ne drohung?

also ich für meinen teil empfinde dich als vollkommen daneben, vor allem dafür, dass man dir auch noch hilfe zur selbsthilfe gegeben hat und du dich am laufenden band darüber beschwerst, dass man dir nicht mundgerecht dein problemchen mit dem divx/porn leechen behebt.

nur falls du es noch nicht gemerkt haben solltest: problemlösungen helfen nur, wenn man auch was mitnimmt an information, was bringt es dir, wenn wir dir hier posten wie alles kleinlich genau funktioniert und du nichts dabei lernst? du willst doch irgendwann mal ein mündiger benutzer werden, der sich aus der masse an "maus-sklaven" erhebt die immer nach einem admin schreien der ihnen das bestimmte problem xy löst.

himmel, dann musst du auch mal ein wenig bereitschaft dazu zeigen dich zu bewegen und nicht entnervt und frustriert aufgeben nachdem du eine viertel stunde doku gelesen hast.

ich hoffe das war jetzt mal deutlich, denn auf der basis von "bedient mich alle" hab ich keine besondere lust mehr dir zu helfen.

----------

## ralph

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ihr morgen früh die sonne nicht mehr aufgehen seht, seid ihr mir begegnet  

 

Aber sonst ist mit dir noch alles in Ordnung Bürschchen?

----------

## amne

Abgesehen davon, dass der Thread nur teilweise einen Bezug zu Gentoo hat solltest du deine Einstellung mal gründlich überdenken. Das deutsche Gentooforum versteht sich als selbstverständlich als Anlaufstelle für Anfängerfragen und niemand soll sich für seine Unwissenheit genieren müssen. Nach einer gewissen Anlaufphase sollte man aber schon lernen und auch gewillt sein, selbstständig seine Probleme lösen zu können oder zumindest konkrete Fragen und Problemstellungen zu posten.

Weiters handelt es sich sowohl bei Gentoo als auch den Foren um die freiwillige Arbeit von Personen, die nichts dafür bezahlt bekommen, deine Fragen möglichst schnell zu beantworten. Aussagen wie  *Quote:*   

> würdest du meine Fragen einfach beantworten, hättest du Ruhe

  dürfte aber selbst bei bezahltem Supportvertrag nur auf Kopfschütteln stossen.

Nicht zuletzt stösst mir auch sauer auf, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Posts in dem Thread von dir sind, teilweise 3 in Serie. Verwende nächstes mal bitte die Editierfunktion und zeige mehr Geduld.

Lies dir bitte Wie man Fragen richtig stellt und die Forenregeln durch und beherzige beides.

----------

